# ***OFFICIAL*** Anderson Silva vs. Vitor Belfort Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Please direct all threads/conversation regarding this fight into this thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

war spider, been on his train since the 1st time i watched him fight. he really puts the art into martial arts.raise01:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I am really hoping Vitor takes this but in the end I don't care. I just want an amazing fight and not a stupid ass showing that Silva has been putting out there recently. 

I don't think Vitor will let Silva dance around, but my gut says The Spider 4th TKO.


----------



## perfection1st (Oct 30, 2009)

Intermission said:


> I am really hoping Vitor takes this but in the end I don't care. I just want an amazing fight and not a stupid ass showing that Silva has been putting out there recently.
> 
> I don't think Vitor will let Silva dance around, but my gut says The Spider 4th TKO.


EXZACTAMUNDO!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

If Vitor comes into this fight looking like the good Vitor, I see his hand speed and accuracy giving Anderson a lot of problems. Although Anderson is a very accurate striker (I would say more accurate than Vitor), Vitor is by far the best striker Anderson will have faced. Anderson also being the best striker, or fighter for that matter, that Vitor has ever faced.

I picked Vitor, but it is really hard to go against Silva. Especially with Vitor coming off of a long layoff. I think Vitor has the skills to do it though.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

This is one of those fights I've changed my mind on slowly during the lead up. I thought it was going to be close and that Belfort could win it but the more I watch old fights and the more I think about it I've decided that Silva is just going to run through Belfort. Belfort is a little overhyped in his "comeback", not that he isn't a very good fighter but I think Silva will end this much quicker than most people expect.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

It says a lot about the effectiveness of the UFC hype machine when they can convince people on this forum that some dude who hasn't fought in a year and has never fought at middle weight can come in and beat the greatest MW of all time.
Smh come on guys, Anderson is not going to lose to a striker of all people...


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> It says a lot about the effectiveness of the UFC hype machine when they can convince people on this forum that some dude who hasn't fought in a year and has never fought at middle weight can come in and beat the greatest MW of all time.
> Smh come on guys, Anderson is not going to lose to a striker of all people...


:thumb02:this is very true but I guess the UFC can't say hey it's time anderson fought and the only guy he hasn't beat with enough hype is belfort so "here"


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Andy will dodge his strikes and punch him in the face a few times. Then Vitor will start desperately shooting for takedowns but he is no Chael when it comes to wrestling or even Okami and will fail. After that he will break mentally like he always does and Andy will sense it and destroy him. Andy via TKO in the second or early third.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

Intermission said:


> I am really hoping Vitor takes this but in the end I don't care. I just want an amazing fight and not a stupid ass showing that Silva's *opponents* has been putting out there recently.
> 
> I don't think Vitor will let Silva dance around, but my gut says The Spider 4th TKO.


fixed for ya :thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

He'll have Randy in his corner. Enough said.

He's been working with him for awhile now. That means vitor will have the superior corner, training camp and plan. Good bye mental weakness. Good bye p4p king.

Hello 1st 3 weight class champ.

ask Grey Maynard.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> It says a lot about the effectiveness of the UFC hype machine when they can convince people on this forum that some dude who hasn't fought in a year and has never fought at middle weight can come in and beat the greatest MW of all time.
> Smh come on guys, Anderson is not going to lose to a striker of all people...


Vitor has fought at MW twice, but let's not let truth stand in the way of a cool story.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Vitor Ko'd the guy Silva ko'd twice and not even as fast, he hasnt fought in over a year, and his 4 fights before Franklin were in cagerage and affliction, so he hasnt been fighting at the highest levle of competition. 
He has a chance of ko'ing anderson in the 1st or 2nd round but after that he's done, and this is all if he doesnt get ko'd by anderson in the 1st 3 minutes, which by all means is much more likely then him knocking Silva out in my opinion.
WAR SILVAAAAA!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Obviously Anderson is the favorite but I'm going with Vitor on this one.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> If you were to ask me, what the fight of the decade would be, it would be me fighting my clone.


- A. Silva at yesterdays press conference.

How can anyone be a fan of that man.

Appreciate his talents- yes.

cheer for him- no.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

The fighter that lands the first *serious* punch will win this!

Anderson - better head movement, more elussive
Belfort - more power in his punches
Speed - pretty much the same, but the technique is different

I kinda wish they will go to the ground as well to see their skill set: both BJJ black belts and Judo Black Belts.

But something tells me it won't happen. Only if one of them hurts the other one and follows him to the floor.

X Factor - Silva's Muay Thai, his knees, especially in the clinch. Vitor hasn't face a Muay Thai specialist since Overeem and he lost both fights against the Reem. But those were 5-6 years ago, and Vitor seems more focused and sharp than he did at that time.

My guess: Vitor won't rush like a mad man into this fight expecting to catch Anderson with a wild flury of punches. He will take his time to find his range and time his punches. He's perfect at doing so. Just like against Franklin, but more cautious about Silva's striking.

The counter game is gonna be interesting to watch also - both are excellent at counter punching.

Prediction: i will be shocked if this fight goes to decision.
In the end, i'm picking Vitor - he is one of the first MMA fighters i've watched. He introduced me to this sport, in a way. I'm supporting him in this one.
Hoping to see the first fighter to hold belts in 3 divisions.

WAR VITOR!


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Silva via sub, round 3


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

oldfan said:


> - A. Silva at yesterdays press conference.
> 
> How can anyone be a fan of that man.
> 
> ...


You know, the crazy thing is, I still cheer for him. I've tried to explain it to friends and training partners (who have been planing to celebrate his next loss every time he fights for YEARS.) I don't think I'd like the guy if I met him. BUT...when I see such a collection of unbelievable talent in one man, an ability to beat all kinds of top level competition, I can not help but hope to see him win. I want to see those beautiful skills used with mastery in the art that is MMA. Anderson and GSP both let me watch this moving art that I love so much at a level higher than just about anyone else out there. 

Not sure if this makes sense, but it's why I still cheer for A.Silva, and why I hope he continues his reign.


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

vitor has faster hands and more power ... the epitome of punches in bunches

my big fear from AS will be the body/leg kicks

this will not go the distance, im seein vitor tko 3rd round


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

WAR VITOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've gone with Silva as I am pretty sure he'll win, but please Vitor.. Unleash those hands!


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Intense face is intense.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

I like Vitor, but he always seems to disappoint me on the big occasions.

Hopefully, it will be an explosive stand-up war that swings back and forth, but I'm sensing Silva by KO in round 2, after he's warmed up in the first.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> It says a lot about the effectiveness of the UFC hype machine when they can convince people on this forum that some dude who hasn't fought in a year and has never fought at middle weight can come in and beat the greatest MW of all time.
> Smh come on guys, Anderson is not going to lose to a striker of all people...


What? Hype?

I beg to differ!

Vitor fought as a Heavyweight and Light Heavyweight, with top-notch fighters on his resume, and having never been KO'd.

He has fought and beaten some notable fighters. He beat up Rich Frankin, who at the time was 27–4, and a previous Middelweight Champ.

He has been fighting professionally since 1996, with a year layoff in 2010, waiting for Silva.

His previous 5 opponents weren't chopped-liver:
Rich Franklin 27-4 (1)
Matt Lindland 21–5
Terry Martin 17–4
James Zikic 15–4–2
Ivan Serati 5-0

Im a huge Anderson Silva follower. I don't know what hype machine you're talking about. This is probably going to be Anderson's toughest test, considering his age, injury, and speed is of the essence for strikers.

Vitor may not be as crisp, a striker as Silva, but Vitor brings power. Unlike Chael Sonnen, if Vitor lands once, Silva will be out. I hope Silva pulls this out, but Vitor's power is what worries me.

I have been waiting for this fight since it was announced. I can't wait. Regardless of how the fight turns out, or how Anderson Silva acts in the Cage, im content, i enjoy the anticipation. He can run around in circles for all i care, i just want to see him in a cage!




Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Smh come on guys, Anderson is not going to lose to a striker of all people...


*F.Y.I*
you do realize Vitor's background is in BJJ? Read Here


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Vitor has fought a couple of fights at MW.

FFS...-_-


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Well I dont think he is or will be the greatest but I think with his hand speed and explosiveness he has a chance to KO A silva in the first round but I think A Silva is still more likely to win this. 

Styles make fights and this is a fight that should be close for at least the first and possibly the second and third. I think Silva will use his jab and box from the outside so if Vitor can keep from getting clipped on the way in maybe he can pull it off, I think its a outside chance though. Cant wait to see this fight.


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

I think its going to be a 5 round stand up war that will go to a decision. And for that reason I think Anderson will win based on the fact that he is used to the 185 weight cut more and will have more stamina going into the fight. I doubt that Anderson or Vitor will get KO because they both have Iron Jaws and I don't see it happening to either of them.

There both fast as hell and they are both very talented and it's a actually a very close match up, I just see Anderson winning 4 rounds to 1 round against Belfort but every single round will be close, just Anderson takes them because he gets one or two bigger shots on Belfort. Still I think Belfort can win this fight though, he is very talented.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am thinking this fight will end via TKO in the 1st round either way. But I think Silva KO's Belfort.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Vitor has an iron chin, he's been TKO'd by Randy but never knocked out. Silva has an iron chin as well.

If this fight doesn't go to a decision, I believe Silva will knock Vitor down, get his back and choke him out.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I want Vitor to win cause I can't stand Andy, but on the other hand, if Andy wins, there's the potential Silva/GSP fight :confused05:


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm usually rooting for Silva, but lately he's been coming off as an a$$hole. I really wouldn't mind seeing Belfort come out and pull the upset, so we can see if Andy has it in him to be humble and come back after a loss.


----------



## ciganobonesjone (Aug 7, 2010)

I honestly, as a huge Anderson Silva fan do not see him winning this fight. Analyzing it, this, imo, is a terrible match up for him.

Stand Up:
Anderson Silva has some of the best stand up in the history of mma. He uses quickness and agility from capoeira with some of the best muai thai ever seen in MMA. However, as witnessed in the Sonnen fight, Silva is succeptible to the simple one two. Silva likes to drop his hands to lure his opponents in. He uses lots of kicks, and lunges in with flying knees, elbows...etc. He is absoultely lethal. However, Vitor has the best boxing in MMA ( besides James Toney ...) His hands are lightning fast, he keeps them up, his elbows in, chin tucked in. He likes to throw the one two, and he throws his punches straight. This is a nightmare for a guy like Silva. First, if Silva keeps his quard low he is gonna clocked. If Silva lets Vitor hit him like Sonnen did in the first, when he was dropped and rocked, he is going to sleep. If Silva has slowed down just a little bit, like I think he has, then he better keep his hands high or he's going to get slaughtered. Vitor on the hand, has to make sure not to come flying in, because if he does, Silva will show why he has the best standup in the game. If Vitor counters Silva, let's him come flying in, and catches him with straight shots when Silva is lunging, I see him winning this fight. If Vitor is the aggressor, he will lose.

On the Ground:

I honestly don't see this fight going to the ground very often unless someone gets knocked down, but Silva and Belfort are both BJJ black belts, and I basically see them as equal, with Silva slightly more dangerous off his back.

In the end, I think Silva reign will end. I think Belfort will show how much he has matured as a fighter, and, like he did against Franklin, will use his straight left and quick uppercut to counter Silva when he comes in. He is the only fighter at middleweight fast enough to do this, and I really think Silva will get knocked out in the first or second round. I would not be suprised if Silva won however, and it is almost impossible to bet against him.

I cannot wait!!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I think either man can win this fight.

I don't think that we're getting out of the 1st round on this one.

I like both fighters, but I want history & change so I'll take Belfort.

My thoughts on the fight are that Vitor needs to be the immediate aggressor. If he does not take the fight to anderson and instead opts to let Silva dictate the pace, I don't think it bodes well for the phenom.

KO either way, I didn't vote.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Now that was a staredown...the most riled up we've seen of "The Spider." Man did I get goose bumps...

Let the fight begin...


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Now that was a staredown...the most riled up we've seen of "The Spider." Man did I get goose bumps...
> 
> Let the fight begin...


I'm working on an independent slasher right now, and I just ordered 5 of those kabuki masks AS was wearing two days ago. What are the odds?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's the JABBAWOCKEEZ mask...haha.

Click below for the images...

Great video giving a breakdown of the fight card.
http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/2/4/1975988/mma-live-weigh-in-show-for-ufc-126


----------



## Onizuka (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm very excited for this bout. 
I voted for Anderson Silva. Although I have mixed thoughts on the outcome of this. Belfort looks like an interesting person personality wise but, fighting wise... I could see him losing this 2nd-3rd round or domininating 1st round.

Kind of hard to pick favorites in this one.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I first picked this fight in Andersons favor but I HOPE Vitor takes this... PLEASE VITOR WIN THIS !


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

What I can't figure out is how the opening seconds is going to go. That's what's going to determine the pacing of the fight. Anderson ALWAYS comes out slowly, throwing his right jabs to measure his distance and really size up his opponent. 

Belfort comes out ready to engage especially the young lion. The older Belfort is a bit more poised now waiting to explode with his rapid fire rocket punches. 

Won't be surprised if Anderson might just come out like the 4th round of the Chael Sonnen fight with all of his arsenal from the get go to set the tone. 

If this is over in the 1st round it will be astonishing. I want to see at least three rounds. Man I've been waiting years for this. 

I think we're going to see some serious fireworks...


----------



## daynassour (Feb 5, 2011)

i would like to download


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Intermission said:


> I first picked this fight in Andersons favor but I HOPE Vitor takes this... PLEASE VITOR WIN THIS !


Me too.
There's something about Silva's aura that makes me like him in between fights, but hate him right before them.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Anderson looks pumped, i got him by TKO in round 2


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

This is how I hope the fight looks.







Hey, a fanboy can dream...


----------



## EricSa (Apr 12, 2010)

Everybody here in Brazil is talking about this fight, this is no doubt the bigger fight of all-time here.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Woah, Anderson Silva looked pumped up like a motherfucker, I would not want to be on the receiving end of an angry Anderson Silva. Look at what he did to Forrest without being angry at him; sure, Vitor's a whole different animal when it comes to striking, but I simply do not see Anderson Silva in this sort of mood getting beaten. I'm expecting a magnificent performance from Silva, and one we will remember for years to come. I like Vitor a lot, but this Anderson could be scary good!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

When was the last time Belfort fought a guy even in the same world as Anderson? The Franklin KO was impressive, but it isn't like Anderson hasn't done that twice before. Before the Franklin fight he has been KOing below average talent. Hard to really say where Vitor is exactly. Add in 500+ days of layoff...and I don't see how you can pick Vitor? He can win this fight, but I don't see a logical reason to pick him?


----------



## mathruD (Aug 16, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> When was the last time Belfort fought a guy even in the same world as Anderson? The Franklin KO was impressive, but it isn't like Anderson hasn't done that twice before. Before the Franklin fight he has been KOing below average talent. Hard to really say where Vitor is exactly. Add in 500+ days of layoff...and I don't see how you can pick Vitor? He can win this fight, but I don't see a logical reason to pick him?


i agree with this 100%.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I think this fight in public perception is a lot closer than it should be.

Vitor hasn't done much in many years, is coming off a long layoff and is making a big cut.

Wouldn't be shocked if he gassed early.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> I think this fight in public perception is a lot closer than it should be.
> 
> Vitor hasn't done much in many years, is coming off a long layoff and is making a big cut.
> 
> Wouldn't be shocked if he gassed early.



Yep I see Vitor clearly winning the early standup by being quick and aggressive. He'll probably be unable to finish Silva and he'll gas. Silva will probably submit Vitor after Vitor has trouble even breathing let alone fighting.



But who knows, Belfort absolutely knows how important this fight is.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Belfort's betting line is getting hammered...

Silva is down to -200 at the books.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I think that Silva's betting line is ridiculous. 

I can't imagine why hes not favoured more.

People will be making money, that's for sure.


----------



## Halloway (Jul 27, 2010)

99% percent chance Vitor is going to go for the takedown.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Halloway said:


> 99% percent chance Vitor is going to go for the takedown.


After watching his fights with Zikic and Ubereem, I fully anticipate Vitor to shoot. He's saying he's gonna exchange, but will probably just use his hands to set up takedown attempts.

Might come down to AS's sub defense, and Vitor's gas tank if Vitor is indeed successful in getting it to the mat.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

streams anyone?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm watching the press conference and highlights of the weigh ins again.

I thought it was interesting as to why Anderson Silva wore the mask. One thing came to mind. Anderson feels that Vitor was once a brother, friend, and training partner. Perhaps he feels betrayed and views Vitor as "two-faced." 

Also coincidentally he was at the Jabba concert the night before. He could have been clowning around, but there's usually some symbolism to what he does. IE: Wearing a GI to the Chael Sonnen fight. One thing is for sure. He is fired up!!!

THE COUNTDOWN BEGINS...


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> I'm watching the press conference and highlights of the weigh ins again.
> 
> I thought it was interesting as to why Anderson Silva wore the mask. One thing came to mind. Anderson feels that Vitor was once a brother, friend, and training partner. Perhaps he feels betrayed and views Vitor as "two-faced."
> 
> ...


It was because vitor said anderson wears a mask when he fights like he trys to be somebody else


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

guy incognito said:


> It was because vitor said anderson wears a mask when he fights like he trys to be somebody else


He explained that after the weign ins, but I was trying to see if he actually said that during the press conference. 

The last time there was any racous at the weigh ins was back at CAGE RAGE vs Lee Murray. Anderson Silva ended up putting on one of the most brilliant performances in his career. I can't even begin to say how this fight will unravel. 

I want three rounds of war at least.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

this is it!! cant wait for this.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

ok, it's time, war silva! 
I think he will dominate and everyone will say belfort was over hyped.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Silva's age is showing. The Sonnen fight took too much out of him, I think.
He'll get pounded by Vitor.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Anyone hear Rogan scream "Oh my god." just now? 

Wonder what that was about.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Anyone hear Rogan scream "Oh my god." just now?
> 
> Wonder what that was about.


Yep. Heard him scream something before Jones-Bader too. Joe's obviously pretty damn excited for this card!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think he is just trying so hard to control himself. Or Goldie has horrible gas that he has to keep a straight face through the interviews with.


----------



## Phil Davis (Nov 22, 2010)

Lol. ^

Fear Factor.


----------



## csefcik (Jan 9, 2007)

Is that little kid next to Silva Jon Jones mini me?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Haha, awesome, Steven Seagal's in Anderson's corner. What a beast.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Comm'on VITOR!!!

I stayed awake all night long to see you knock Silva out! 

JUST DO IT!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

csefcik said:


> Is that little kid next to Silva Jon Jones mini me?


No, that's Kalyl.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Whoa, Steven Seagal shows up again and Rogan gives him his props.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Silva will surely get an instant rematch.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Silva needs to stop greasing.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

are u ******* kidding me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Omfg!!!


----------



## csefcik (Jan 9, 2007)

omg.....


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

What The Feeeeeeeck!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Holy Shit! Just Plain Wow!


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, I eat my own shorts!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Holy Shit!!!!!!!!1


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

******* Legendary!!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Woooooooooow! God Of Mma!


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok that's just stupid.

I quit.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

There's your ring rust, folks.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

holy ****


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

My god the michael jordan of MMA


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok Silva is #1 p4p in the world no question.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

HOLY ****. Front Kick to the face. What a shot. Man Anderson is a beast. Best fighter in the world bar none. Remarkable.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

wow.....just wow


----------



## lagmonkey (Apr 23, 2008)

Sweet jesus ... that was insane. raise01:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

You knew this fight would end with a TKO/KO but LIKE THAT? Wow- just wow.​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow...


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

..........................wow


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

was really hoping for more out of Vitor, he has the speed and hands to be a big threat to Silva. Beautiful KO by Silva but I can't just help being a bit disappointed, was expecting so much more out of Vitor!


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I was so rooting for Vitor, but damn, Anderson does it again in impressive fashion. I don't like him much but i have to give him all the respect.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Crazy send him to K1 and fight Overeem now


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I really thought Vitor could pull it off!
But i had my doubts!

I don't think any of us expected some crazy shit like this though!

Silva can be a jerk sometimes - byt he is a FECKIN LIVING MMA LEGEND!!!raise01:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Dayum


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a boner boner boner..


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Just add it to the HL reel.

Time for GSP!


----------



## Monkier (Feb 4, 2011)

limba said:


> I ewally thought Vitor could pull it off!
> But i had my doubts!
> 
> I don't think any of us expected some crazy shit like this though!
> ...


I did.

Actually, I thought it would be a knee to the head in the first round, but close enough.


----------



## Method540 (Oct 15, 2006)

Bring on GSP and wow Silva is truely incredible.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I had a funny feeling Vitor might actually win this fight but damn- mommy said GODDAMN- that was amazing. raise01:​


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

wow man..... speechless


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

What made that performance even more impressive for me, is the fact just before the KO shot Vitor threw a combo at Anderson, and Anderson just ducked and weaved and avoided every shot. To get out of the way of a guy like Vitor's punches that easily is just so damn impressive. What a fighter. Best fighter in all of combat sports.

Forget Silva vs GSP. If Shogun gets past Jones, I wanna see Anderson vs Shogun. That fight would be the motherfucker!


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

Man, I love GSP...
but Silva is on another level. Pound4Pound baby!!:thumb02:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Amazing I picked Vito by a long shot...but never would have thought a ******* front kick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Method540 (Oct 15, 2006)

Correct me if Im wrong but i thing Jones' and Silva's locker room went undefeated?


----------



## Jawni (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm not sure you picked it up in Soares' translation

But in Portuguese, Silva thanked Steven Seagal for teaching him THAT KICK


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Andy has solidified his place as the best fighter in MMA history. Definitely top P4P. can anyone really disagree?


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Danm2501 said:


> What made that performance even more impressive for me, is the fact just before the KO shot Vitor threw a combo at Anderson, and Anderson just ducked and weaved and avoided every shot. To get out of the way of a guy like Vitor's punches that easily is just so damn impressive. What a fighter.


No kidding, I was watching that and going "did he just make Belfort look like Forrest Griffin? Holy shit!!" That was unreal.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

OH MY ******* GOD!!!! A FRONT KICK!!!

There was no reason for those two extra either Vitor was gone.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

i wonder if anyone will beat his records anytime soon?... except for anderson himself


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Anderson has the best non-punching strikes in MMA.

And it's not even close. There is a gap the size of Texas between him and the next guy. Even against a guy who's percieved as having better hands, he just kicks the guy in the head and puts him out cold.


----------



## nazzac (Aug 29, 2010)

I thought Vitor was winning the round before that.

Anyway, if GSP gets past Shields. GSP vs Silva needs to happen. I would just like to say, it's a shame that Silva is 36. If he was younger, we could have had him fight Jon Jones later down the line.


----------



## Jawni (Sep 27, 2009)

Just re-watched and Soares did not translate

Silva said he thanked STEVEN SEAGAL for teaching him that kick and working with him on that kick for months!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Was that KO crazier than the backpeddling jab or the back elbow uppercut? It is hard to say being in the moment since we tend to over value things after they just happened but damn people aren't supposed to be able to win fights the way this guy does.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

tap nap or snap said:


> i wonder if anyone will beat his records anytime soon?... except for anderson himself


anderson said the best fight would be against his clone lmao


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Jawni said:


> I'm not sure you picked it up in Soares' translation
> 
> But in Portuguese, Silva thanked Steven Seagal for teaching him THAT KICK


As soon as I saw the slow motion replay I went "I saw that kick in the Steven Seagal training video!" The thing was in that video, Seagal was showing Silva how to throw the kick to the body, but Silva had taken the mechanics of the kick and turned it into a head kick in the fight.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm still not convinced Silva would get past GSP, but wow. That was incredible. I wonder what Okami will do against Anderson. I think Chael pretty much has the blueprint to beat Anderson, and Okami's inability to stay aggressive doesn't make me think he has much of a chance. Absolutely incredible performance though. You can't deny that.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Amazing I picked Vito by a long shot...but never would have thought a ******* front kick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Same here!
Picked Vitor more because i didn't wanna go against him.
I "know" the guy since the early days of the UFC.

But like you said!

Who the F would have predicted this.

Vitor looked really good up untill that moment.
He definitely has the tools to create Anderson problems - to bad he didn't take leg kicks into consideration!

Ohhh well!
I hope Belfort get Wanderlei next. 
August in Brazil!
Would be feckin insane!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I dont want to hear about GSP vs Silva anymore. Silva needs to fight guys like Shogun, Rashad and JBJ


----------



## Jawni (Sep 27, 2009)

Ari said:


> I'm still not convinced Silva would get past GSP, but wow. That was incredible. I wonder what Okami will do against Anderson. I think Chael pretty much has the blueprint to beat Anderson, and Okami's inability to stay aggressive doesn't make me think he has much of a chance. Absolutely incredible performance though. You can't deny that.


Okami already figured that the way to beat Silva is to get flatten by an illegal upkick


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I think that rib injury might've been a bit more than fans wanted to admit. 

You just don't go from being rocked and tagged repeatedly by Chael freakin Sonnen to whimsically avoiding the supposed fastest hands in the division.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

What a vicious kick! Amazing KO. I ain't counting Silva out if the Silva-GSP fight happens.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> I think that rib injury might've been a bit more than fans wanted to admit.
> 
> You just don't go from being rocked and tagged repeatedly by Chael freakin Sonnen to whimsically avoiding the supposed fastest hands in the division.


Dana white already confirmed the rib injury so its a fact.

Andy is a beast and the top P4P fighter in the world.


----------



## AHagglund (Jul 20, 2008)

This is reminiscent of the Forrest fight in more ways than one.

In both fights, Anderson came in to boos and left to cheers thanks to a highlight reel KO. If history repeats itself, his next fight will be awful and everyone will hate him again.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Incredible.... :|


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Man bring on chael sonnen so silva can whoop his ass and knock him out with an elbow.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am disappointed... Awesome ko for sure but I was really pulling for Vitor.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

That kick was freaking awesome, Belfort never even saw it coming.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

420atalon said:


> That kick was freaking awesome, Belfort never even saw it coming.


Well, he did. Just thought it was landing somewhere that wasn't his face.


----------



## SerevalAssassin (Dec 8, 2008)

Dana just said that if GSP wins his next fight it will be GSP vs. Anderson next.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I dont want GSP vs Silva damnit! I want Silva at 205 fighting the big boys.


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

raise01:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Holy Sh**t...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Damn...
Okami is getting screwed again!

And the UFC is going to Japan! :thumb02:
Predicted that!

Next stop: Hawaii!!!


----------



## Onizuka (Jul 3, 2010)

Well that was unexpected!

Glad to see Silva come out with another win. 
It's unfortunate to see the loss for Belfort but ...holy cow..:thumb02:


----------



## LittleJoe (Oct 15, 2006)

I still think Belfort can beat Silva.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

LittleJoe said:


> I still think Belfort can beat Silva.


How so?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Man if anyone is still doubting Anderson Silva I don't what to say. 

I predicted third round TKO, but that. Geezus! A pissed of Anderson Silva is not to be trifled with. He KOed Vitor Belfort, a fighter who's been TKOed, but not KOed ever. None the less in the FIRST ROUND with a TEEP. 

HOLY SH*T!!!

GSP next, Okami, followed by LHW Championship fight, then retire as the only undefeated UFC fighter. 

Folks you are witnessing the best MMA fighter on the planet. Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I felt asleep so i didn´t watch it live.
I´ve just saw the thing and WOWOWOWOW.... F***ing tears coming out of my eyes. It´s just amazing dude.
Dude is one of the best fighter in MMA history. If you´re an mma fan how can you not like this fighter?

War Andy!!!!


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

LittleJoe said:


> I still think Belfort can beat Silva.


what is wrong with you? anyone "can" beat anyone, but will they. this was one stupid comment. lame [email protected]@ fanboy


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Silva reminds me of a striking based Sakuraba sometimes....remember when he dropped Belfort with a spinningback kick haha


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Silva reminds me of a striking based Sakuraba sometimes....remember when he dropped Belfort with a spinningback kick haha


Is the secret to Vitor to throw crazy unusual shit that doesn't usually if ever work?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

haha must be


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The secret to beating Vitor is to be a very good fighter since the only ones he has beaten have been by fluke. Punching Franklin in the back of the head and cutting Randy's eye.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

What about the w.silva win?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Vitor in my mind was and is still the most formidable opponent up to date. I've said it before when Anderson Silva feels that he has a challenge (Lee Murray for the Cage Rage belt, Sakuraii for Shooto, Franklin for the UFC belt, moving up to LHW, etc) he turns it on like no other. Just because he won in the 1st round doesn't change anything else. Look Vitor has been TKOed, but not KOed especially in the first round in his entire career. That shows how high the level of skills Anderson Silva posesses. Vitor can run through the rest of the MW division and become the eventual champion once Anderson vacates the belt. 

Awesome display...just like Jordan and Ali. 

*NOTE* He landed the same kick on Hendo except it landed partially and Hendo has a granite chin. It's like a jab, but with a much farther reach and snap to it. He went right through Belfort's guard. Nobody, and I mean nobody saw that coming. Brilliance...


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Silva is on a different level than any other fighter today. 

The guy matrixed some of Vitor's blows? Then, straight kicks through Vitor's guard? 

Unbelievable.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Silva is on a different level than any other fighter today.
> 
> The guy matrixed some of Vitor's blows? Then, straight kicks through Vitor's guard?
> 
> Unbelievable.


Straight up man! Re-watched the fight about five times now. Vitor could have and would have knocked out anybody. He had five opportunities.

1.) Right left combo which might have grazed Anderson, but he circles left.
2.) Anderson goes for a crescent kick and Vitor ducks swinging while taking him down. Then Vitor goes for a huge right hand that Anderson dodges (at the very last second) on the ground then gets up and knees Vitor eventually breaking out of the clinch.
3.) The flurry begins with Vitor going for a left mid/high kick and Anderson blocking and returning fire with a low right kick.
4.) Vitor goes for a quick 1 2 that completely misses.
5.) Vitor again goes for 1 2 and 3 combo this time that misses once again. That would be his last.
6.) Anderson and Vitor looks at each other and he sees an opening and BAM. Straight kick to the chin. Vitor like all of us was stunned for a second and it looks like he didn't realize what just happened. Then he crumples to the ground. 

Amazing stuff man...

http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_UFC...derson_Silva_vs_Vitor_Be?vid=10016505&tid=100


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Silva just solidified his position as the best fighter in mma. How in the hell did he land that kick, let alone with enough force to stun and finish him? The man is a rare beast in the cage, and you simply have to respect him.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I was rooting for Vitor, so that kick was almost as awesome as it was heart-breaking. 
Good to see Vitor in good spirits after the knockout.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

... so much for the idea that Silva has slowed down with age.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> ... so much for the idea that Silva has slowed down with age.


Did you stay up with the magical white powder. Hope you watched it live cuz it was NUTZ!!!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Did you stay up with the magical white powder. Hope you watched it live cuz it was NUTZ!!!


I gave it a go!... but, alas, I flaked out during the prelims. Had to watch it over breakfast.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Abit gutted the fight didnt last longer, but still, Anderson gets the job done..


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> I gave it a go!... but, alas, I flaked out during the prelims. Had to watch it over breakfast.


I jumped up and yelled in the bar when he KOed em. Then the waitress looked at me funny...ahahah!

What a chess match...check out a thread I just posted up under the topic; Full Analysis of Anderson Silva vs Vitor Belfort.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

vilify said:


> I dont want GSP vs Silva damnit! I want Silva at 205 fighting the big boys.


GSP will be Silva's biggest test , Sonnen proved that a high class wrestler can over come Anderson , GSP is high class.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> I gave it a go!... but, alas, I flaked out during the prelims. Had to watch it over breakfast.


You old man you! hahaha! I was nodding off during the second and third rounds of the Ellenberger/Rocha fight. Then made myself a huge black coffee with epic ammounts of sugar and made it through.

A few years ago staying up to watching a UFC was easy. Few beers, get people round, have a laugh. Now 2am-3am comes round and I can't stop thinking of bed.



***** de Amigo said:


> GSP will be Silva's biggest test , Sonnen proved that a high class wrestler can over come *an injured* Anderson , GSP is high class.


Fixed.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

***** de Amigo said:


> GSP will be Silva's biggest test , Sonnen proved that a high class wrestler can over come Anderson , GSP is high class.


Sonnen's is one of the top wrestlers in the world, GSP's wrestling isn't on Sonnen's level.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> GSP will be Silva's biggest test , Sonnen proved that a *roided up*, high class wrestler can over come *an injured* Anderson , GSP is high class.


Fixed.

Sonnen and GSP's wrestling are not the same styles at all nor is GSP's wrestling better than Sonnen's. What does Anderson have to do to keep proving the naysayers wrong? Is it that hard to understand that the guy is the best MMA fighter ever?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm just trying to get around to all the threads I talked crap in, to say-
raise01:raise01:raise01: ANDERSON SILVA.



and I want a rematch


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Sonnen proved that a high class wrestler can over come Anderson


Didn't Anderson win that fight...?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

*Anyone else notice Silva seemed really nervous?*

in the octagon, right before the fight during the introductions he looked like he was trembling and didn't really seem like his usual self. I've never seen that look on his face. It had me worried for a minute but of course he got out there and performed brilliantly :thumb02:


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

To me it isn't even an argument anymore, greatest of all time period. The way this guy wins and makes a mockery of what are supposed to be top guys, it's almost something out of a movie or a video game. That kick came so fast Vitor's hands didn't even move to attempt to block it.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

OMG that's just AMAZINGGGGG^^ Anderson is by far THE Best Fighter who ever walked this planet earth raise02: raise02: raise02:

I have NEVER seen anything like that!!!!!!!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Danm2501 said:


>


The proof is in the pudding. He did learn it from the master himself. Talk about KILL SHOT!



vilify said:


> in the octagon, right before the fight during the introductions he looked like he was trembling and didn't really seem like his usual self. I've never seen that look on his face. It had me worried for a minute but of course he got out there and performed brilliantly :thumb02:


Yah I thought so too, but he usually has that look whenever he comes into the Octagon. He bows, steps back, says his prayers, composes himself and that's when he transforms into "The Spider."


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I knew it was over the moment that Belfort started swinging for the fences and lunging like Griffin.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

You know what I noticed. EVERYBODY was stunned in the audience. Look at the gif closely. Nobody moves...cuz they didn't know what they just saw. 

As for the kick I've been saying that he landed that on Hendo, but this one he had the right distance. A lot more snap and it was like an UPKICK that snapped Vitor's head back unlike what a regular TEEP kick would do. 

How? How does he do it time and time again...against A grade opponents!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> You know what I noticed. EVERYBODY was stunned in the audience. Look at the gif closely. Nobody moves...cuz they didn't know what they just saw.
> 
> As for the kick I've been saying that he landed that on Hendo, but this one he had the right distance. A lot more snap and it was like an UPKICK that snapped Vitor's head back unlike what a regular TEEP kick would do.
> 
> How? How does he do it time and time again...against A grade opponents!


Haha, a couple guys start getting out of their chairs and sit back down.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

*WAR SILVA !*

The Spider looks aged .. 
is it me? or does he look worn out ?

*The Difference*:
- Vitor had Couture on his side
- Silva had Steven Segal

You can't mess with Segal !

Bring on GSP :thumb03:


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

it was amazing, I kinda hoped that they would have a long war and when it started, I thought that was going to happen. I think vitor looked pretty decent up to the point he got caught by THE kick. But up to that, I think he had a genuine chance. 

I really want to see silva vs GSP, but after yesterday, I really don't see how GPS can win against Silva. I definitely know he can pull it of, somehow, but he's going to have to step up his game big time and he couldn't afford to go for the "safe" things like "jab spamming" this time.

I'm not sure if it'll be Silva's biggest test, but I'm certain it'll be GSP's one.

All in all, I'd love to see a rematch of silva vs belfort (it might not happen tho) because even tho the fight was proper epic and the tension was amazing, it was too short, I was expecting at least a 3 rounds war, ending by either KO/TKO/Sub at some point


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

I was wondering how Vitor, a wily veteran of the sport, with over 15 years of experience fighting some of the toughest dudes and seeing all kinds of styles could have gotten caught with such a brazen kick?



























------



hadoq said:


> it was amazing, I kinda hoped that they would have a long war and when it started, I thought that was going to happen. I think vitor looked pretty decent up to the point he got caught by THE kick. But up to that, I think he had a genuine chance.
> 
> I really want to see silva vs GSP, but after yesterday, I really don't see how GPS can win against Silva. I definitely know he can pull it of, somehow, but he's going to have to step up his game big time and he couldn't afford to go for the "safe" things like "jab spamming" this time.
> 
> ...


I agree man.. initially hearing the match announced by Dana, i was stoked.
But after sleeping on it and seeing what happened to Vitor, i don't want to see it either.

Someone mentioned on another thread something that made a lot of sense:
- have Jon Jones fight Machida
- and have Silva fight Shogun!

Silva needs to move up or set up a non-title fight with Shogun.
It's a perfect make up: *Chute Box* fighters = *WAR*!

Jon is still raw and could use more experience, which is why Machida would be perfect.

*P.S.*
As for Vitor, i hate to admit it, but Vitor seemed intimidated or was overly cautious. Something about *The Spider* that just mesmerizes people once they step into the octagon. (_except Chael_  ) I also wouldn't mind seeing a rematch of Silva vs. Sonnen II.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Vitor's shoulders looked tight aka very anxious. He reminded me of Sugar Shane when he fought Mayweather.


----------



## sp0rtsnutone (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree with RudeBoySes in regard to the round that Silva was champion. Another thing that's a winner is Gameon247 where a daily champion is declared for vegas styled games in tournament format.


----------

